# choledochojejunostomy



## eholzer (Mar 23, 2011)

Does any one know the correct CPT code for a choledochojejunostomy with Roux-en-Y? It was performed because the patient had a biliary stricture.


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 23, 2011)

see 47760 or 47780

Ms


----------



## eholzer (Mar 23, 2011)

Aye Chihuahua! If it was a snake it would have bit me. Thanks bunches


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 23, 2011)

!@@! No problemo


----------

